# Going to Telluride



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm going to Telluride late March for a comp. Anyone care to share some insider knowledge on the town or some sick runs? Hows the snow compared to Utah? Any cliffs have shit landings? etc


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What comp? We will be there for one also.... FWT/JFT...


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

JFT, what about you?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JFT. son does it. We're you at crested Butte last weekend?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

No I wasn't. I know the kid who took second though. Heard it was a really fun time. Pretty excited so see some cute skier girls. Is your son 12-14 or 15-18?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

12-14. The conditions were really tough. Icy and RRocky With a sweet mogul field for the runout. Squaw is cancelled and gonna be rescheduled if you didn't know.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I saw the adult runs. Was the Venue not the same? Because their venue looks pretty sweet maybe a little slushy but all and all pretty sweet. I just assumed that Squaw was down for the count. Any idea one when they'll reschedule?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Weekend after telluride. 

The 4 Star FWQ was on a different venue than the rest. It was on an area that isn't ever open. The rest were On headwall


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

All I have to say is I better qualify for the big sky comp because its absurd for them to assume competitors could go from one comp to another. Especially considering the majority of us are in school. JFT has kind of gotten out of hand in my opinion.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Better than IFSA from what we can tell so far. We homeschool our son just because it gives us travel freedoms, benefit is it gives home daily snowboarding and ability to do competition


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah IFSA is way over priced and the judges don't know how to judge. My parents threw me into private school so you've got no idea how jealous I am of your son.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hope you qualify too but you should have signed up for two comps. alot of the others in 15-18 are, if that's your age group.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks, I qualified for the worlds last season I think that should just be automatic for this seasons qualifier.


----------

